# Where to buy dolomite in the US



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I am looking for bulk dolomite powder in the U.S. I can get it from Hoegger, but they just raised the price. Does anyone know where I can find it? Preferably food-grade?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Barn lime is dolomite. You need to make sure its just plain lime and not the caustic stuff.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

TSC has barn lime for $5 a sack.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks! :thumb:


----------



## FineFolly (Dec 29, 2015)

*Dolomite versus Ag Lime for Goats*

I hope you don't mind my adding two cents on this.

Dolomite has calcium and magnesium, which need to be in proportion, and which goats need in proportion.

According to my research, Ag Lime is comprised mainly of calcium carbonate. Here is a link that compares the two:
http://www.braenstone.com/2014/12/agricultural-lime-vs-dolomite-lime/

It is not safe to assume they are the same thing.

I only know of this due to reading the excellent book by Pat Coleby "Natural Goat Care". I would encourage everyone to read it.

For example she makes the point that a copper deficiency makes goats highly susceptible to parasites, and many other wonderful things to know about goat nutritional needs.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Whoa, I don't even remember posting this, haha! Finefolly, the reason I wanted dolomite is because of _Natural Goat Care!_ :thumb: You're exactly right about the lime.
For a while I would get cal/mag dolomite from Jollygerman.com, but on our last order their quality and service were terrible. Now I get it from New Country organics. Unlike JollyGerman, it's not guaranteed lead free, and the magnesium is only 10% instead of ~33%. But at least we're getting the amount we pay for, and getting it promptly.


----------

